# House Trained Dog now pees/poops inside



## ChristyH (Nov 29, 2011)

I am confused! My 11 month dog, Charlie, is now holding his 'functions' while out on our walks and saving them for in the house.
He goes on approx 5-7 walks a day (1 very long- 40-1hr, and the rest are approx 10-20). He is house trained (or at least was), however he doesn't really have a consistent way to tell us that he wants to go outside.
I have started to use the bell (which he is just starting to get the idea of) BUT he didn't use them at the time of the 'accidents'. 
One incident.. My husband walked him for 15 minutes. He peed one time. THey came into the house and the dog peed immediately on the floor. This has not been the only time.
Any suggestions?


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Urinated on the floor, as opposed to marking?
Is he consistently using one or two specific areas in the house (vs randomly, anywhere & everywhere)?
Is it possible that you believed he was housebroken but just overlooked the evidence?
Has he ever indicated a need to go outside?
Did you raise him from a puppy and housebreak him yourself?
Do you have a yard, or are walks his only opportunity?

There's only a few reasons I know of for a housebroken dog to start messing in the house:
* not completely housebroken in the first place
* physical ailment (UTI, gastric distress)
* moved to new house
* maybe some kind of added stress (new person/pet in the household, or a significant loss)
* marking


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, any change in routine (his or yours) can cause setbacks in potty training, as well as new furniture or even rearranging old furniture.
Sometimes, it just happens. Be extra vigilant for a few days, watching him more closely, and taking him out often, kind of like a "review" of potty training from when he was a puppy. 

If it continues, a vet check would be in order...


----------



## ChristyH (Nov 29, 2011)

We adopted him from another family 3 months ago. We have pretty much a full month of no accidents. He has been really good except for this last week. 
He doesn't pee in the same spot ever (for him it is very random) and where ever he decides to go at that time. Even outside, he goes in the middle of the sidewalk????
We do have a back yard that he does play in but we don't use it as an area to go do the bathroom. 
He doesn't really tell us when he has to 'go' so that is why we started using the bell (about 1 month ago). But he has only used it a few times to go out side. We will still work at this. He also as started to sit at the door when he wants out (and we immediately take him). 
He is a VERY sensitive puppy and changes (even getting upset with him) will cause vomiting and possible diarrhea (we are just learning about this possible outcome).

I have questioned whether or not he was housebroken (but he has done really well over the past month) so I thought it was just nerves. 

Any suggestions? Thanks for your input.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Three months in a new home isn't much, in terms of settling in. So, that means, he was 8 months when he came to you, right? Do you know much about his life before he came to you?

Another thing to consider is, dogs don't generalize well. Even if he was potty trained in his old home, that doesn't mean he will seem potty trained in your home. Dogs just don't make the connection always, that not being able to pee in one person's house means they shouldn't pee in ANY house. So, you may just need to be a little more vigilant in terms of keeping sight of him, and making sure he gets outside often enough, as if he was a young puppy you were trying to house train.

Have you had him to the vets since he came to you? It would be a good idea to do so if you haven't already. If he was doing well, and he has since started to have accidents, it might be a UTI.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Changing families at an impressionable age, it's kind of like going through puberty while getting displaced, piling one stresser on top of another. Hopefully the nervous stomach and everything else will resolve, given structure and consistency along with a little extra TLC. I guess there's a good reason why you don't just open the back door and let him go in the yard?


----------

